# How Would You Fix the Raptors?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

How do you feel about the Dwane Casey moving forward with this team as head coach?

Who would you consider the Raptors' core players at this time?

How would you reinstill a winning culture for the first time since Bosh's defection?

What would you do with the 8th and 37th picks?

What trades would you make?

Would you consider using your amnesty on Amir Johnson?

What's the best thing you've heard so far about Jonas Valančiūnas?

How would you approach free agency?

What types of offers for Jerryd Bayless would you be willing to match?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/toronto.htm


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*How do you feel about the Dwane Casey moving forward with this team as head coach?
*

Love him. Best coach this team has had in a long time. Effort is paramount, and that's what I want to see from my team. 

*Who would you consider the Raptors' core players at this time?*

Jonas Valanciunas.

*How would you reinstill a winning culture for the first time since Bosh's defection?*

To be honest, we never had a winning culture when CB4 was here. We alluded to success and maybe for people who peeped in to our organisation every so often, we achieved it. To me, we didn't even come close. Bosh was a pseudo-superstar that needed somebody to take him to promised land.

*What would you do with the 8th and 37th picks?*

My rookie is Barnes. The kid is perfect for this franchise. He'll be gone though. 

Lillard or Rivers are my choices.

*What trades would you make?*

Package a collection of Ed Davis, Jose Calderon, Amir Johnson, Kleiza, DeMar DeRozan to somebody that would be happy to move their draft pick. 

I would also go hard after Lowry. He wants out of Houston and we have a lot of players that I think would suit the Rocket style of basketball. 

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Amir Johnson?*

No. 

We have plenty of cap. Unless it's Calderon, but I think we could use him as a trade chip. 

*What's the best thing you've heard so far about Jonas Valančiūnas?*

I've watched a lot of this kid and it's his game that impresses me. His demeanor is great too. He has a chance to be a really special player, I just hope the NBA isn't too physical for him. 

*How would you approach free agency?*

We've got a lot of cash. However, we've never been able to attract a prime free agent, so I doubt we can this year, unless it's Nash. 

If we can get Nash on a 2 year deal worth $20 mill, I'd snap it up. I don't care if that's a lot of money for an old guy, this Franchise would love to have him. 

*What types of offers for Jerryd Bayless would you be willing to match?*

This really depends on how the rest of our summer goes. I like the kid, he does a lot of good stuff, he also does a lot of bad stuff. If he irons out his game, he could be a very good contributor.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Quite frankly PP, I'm surprised you like Dwayne Casey so much. What has he done that has impressed you so far?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Dwayne Casey is the best coach in the league defensively. He is so good that he got this current Raptor squad playing defense last year. It got overlooked of course since the team still sucked but being someone that watched this current core it was close to unbelievable seeing some of the things that were being done last year.

As for fixing the current team I still think the best way is to get rid of Bargnani and tank next year to try to get a top 3 pick. I don't see the current core having enough potential to be any more than a first round team. We don't have any star on the roster and whoever we draft at 8 is unlikely to be it as well.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

But knowing that we won't be trading Bargnani/DeRozan/Jonas this is what I would do.

Draft Damian Lillard/Jeremy Lamb/Bradley Beal in that order (assuming that none of the top prospects such as Barnes/Drummond/MKG fall to us).

Trade Ed Davis for a mid to late first and draft another wing player or point if we didn't get Lillard. Our starting lineup next year will be

Amir (Jonas by mid season)
Bargnani
James Johnson
DeRozan
Calderon

rookie
rookie
Jonas(Amir)
Kleiza
mystery scrub
mystery scrub
mystery scrub


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

*How do you feel about the Dwane Casey moving forward with this team as head coach?*
We should have only won 10 games last year, Casey and his defensive schemes will bring this team extra wins. Love the guy, Best Raps coach of ALL TIME not even close

*Who would you consider the Raptors' core players at this time?*
BARGS/JONAS. Unless we get something unreal for Bargs which will never happen. I just want to see how he can play with a true big man beside him.

*How would you reinstill a winning culture for the first time since Bosh's defection?*
Sign Nash and he will make everyone better than they appear. Which will boost confidence and get more wins

*What would you do with the 8th and 37th picks?*
8th Beal/Lamb (unless we can get Gay and Mem pick)
37th Tony Wroten from Washington 6'6 combo guard that has the ability to attack the rim. Love this kid

*What trades would you make?*
definately need to go after Gay. Do not even make an attempt on Deng please BC DO NOT go after Deng

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Amir Johnson?*
If we can't trade him yes we need more mintues for Davis and Jonas

*What's the best thing you've heard so far about Jonas Valančiūnas?*
He is a True Center

*How would you approach free agency?*
PG nothing less than Nash or Dragic 

*What types of offers for Jerryd Bayless would you be willing to match?*
I would go 3 years @ 9 mill if we can get Nash in and mentor him. Bayless is a great scoring option off the bench and hopefully Nash could teach him how to involve his teamates a litte more


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Fire Colangelo.

/thread


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*How do you feel about the Dwane Casey moving forward with this team as head coach?*
I really think that Casey's been a complete godsend for this organization. As I've said before, after seeing years of legit talented teams lose miserably because of lack of effort, it was actually refreshing to see a team that played its ass off even though it lost because it lacked talent.

*Who would you consider the Raptors' core players at this time?*
Right now, Jonas, DeRozan and Bargs though none of them (maybe Jonas is an exception) have shown enough to be the cornerstones of a legit NBA roster.

*How would you reinstill a winning culture for the first time since Bosh's defection?*
I think we're actually on the right track. Considering how shitty the players on our team were this season (let's be real guys...), the fact that we lost so many games at the very end was encouragin, if also excruciating. We need TALENT to get over the hump but I think the beginnings of at least a positive culture is there.

*What would you do with the 8th and 37th picks?*
I'm all in on Washington's players this draft - Terrence Ross and Tony Wroten are my guys, even if we have to move up a bit for the latter (for the record, I wouldn't mind Liliard or Lamb at 8 either, or one of the top SFs if they were to fall).

*What trades would you make?*
Probably at the deadline to move Amir or Calderon to a contender since I honestly think they could be useful pieces on playoff teams. Otherwise, anything that improves the level of talent on this team regardless of what positions that talent plays.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Amir Johnson?*
I'd prefer Kleiza, I think. Or to not use it at all.

*What's the best thing you've heard so far about Jonas Valančiūnas?*
He's a big that plays defense.

*How would you approach free agency?*
Getting Nash would be fun. We still need a 3 but I'm not sure who's out there - not Beasley.

*What types of offers for Jerryd Bayless would you be willing to match?*
Pretty much anything under $5M per.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*How do you feel about the Dwane Casey moving forward with this team as head coach?*
The team played hard for JT as well, just different system and few key position players.
But Casey has earned 2 more years to see what he can do with the club and evaluate him from there. He may need a better offensive mind on the bench to help him out.

*Who would you consider the Raptors' core players at this time?*
Right now, Jonas, and hopefully our pick this year and a trade we make this summer.

*How would you reinstill a winning culture for the first time since Bosh's defection?*
Teach guys how to be good professionals. Help them hire, or hire for them, cooks and trainers that will improve them. Work with them every opportunity to develop their physical and mental games. Make sure they all understand we are making incremental improvements in all parts of the game as a team and show them evidence of this in stats and film until it shows up in W/L. Try to keep them engaged in positive activities at all time. Don't be afraid to discipline anyone who wanders from the team concept, no exceptions. Then bring them back into the team in a positive way, don't let bad feelings build. Motivate them and don't let them have any excuses for failure.

*What would you do with the 8th and 37th picks?*
If Barnes/Drummond is off the board, we have to look at Lamb/Rivers, Waiters, or Lillard. I am just worried about Lillard's size so I would lean toward the others. Torn between Lamb/Rivers right now. Would love to see workouts. I would try to pressure some guys to workout against each other. Say if you won't compete, we won't draft you for sure.
37 I would look at a Jae Crowder or similar high level college senior that could step into a rotation role, or go for a home run with a big man. Also look for a PG like Wroten or a Euro PG.

*What trades would you make?*
I would take a chance on a guy like Tyreke Evans or Rudy Gay. Proven talents that need the right fit and role. Would like to pry Evan Turner or Jrue Holiday from PHI but that's a longshot. DD fits better on PHI and Turner fits better here. Willing to move anyone but Jonas. Just don't want to combine too many assets into one move if it also hamstrings our cap situation. I would definitley look to buy another first round pick, or trade for one.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Amir Johnson?*
No way I even approach MLSE about amnesty unless superstar available by using it. "You want us to pay a guy not to play? Why did we fire BC again?"

*What's the best thing you've heard so far about Jonas Valančiūnas?*
Competes hard and does things well that you want your big man to do. Plays in the paint. Legit size.

*How would you approach free agency?*
Getting Nash would be ok, but not long term deal. 2yrs or forget it.

*What types of offers for Jerryd Bayless would you be willing to match?*
Anything 3 years and under, and 10 mill or under total.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

How do you feel about the Dwane Casey moving forward with this team as head coach? Great, he is the type of coach who is not going to let guys slack on D, regardless of their name @ salary.

Who would you consider the Raptors' core players at this time? Val, Bargnani

How would you reinstall a winning culture for the first time since Bosh's defection? either trade the 8th pick for Iggy or Gay or for some vet like AK 47 and throw in Klieza

What would you do with the 8th and 37th picks?
8th strongly consider trying to trade for Gay or Iggy if neither cannot be obtained keep the pick and if Barnes kidd-Gil.. are gone take Perry Jones and at 37 take a project PG that can be stocked in NBDL or Europe like Tyshawn Taylor or Franch00
What trades would you make? Definitely try moving Klieza front court between the 4 and 5 too crowded now, perhaps try moving Ed Davis along with the 8th pick if we can get Gay or Ed Davis Kliea future 1st for Lowry, that is immediate help.

Would you consider using your amnesty on Amir Johnson?
NO he is a good interior defender and a force on the glass without him Val will not have a good role model to learn from to adjust to the nba C style.
What's the best thing you've heard so far about Jonas Valančiūnas? his ability to run up and down the court for a bigman with ease and his in your face D in the post.

How would you approach free agency?
target Nash, retain Bayless for under 5 mill, really go after Gerald Wallace, if we can get him we can then package the pick + more for say a strong PG not top 5 but a top 8 like Nelson. Add Diop or Oden to split time with Amir and Val, Oden if you get him you can split like Amir 25 Val 25 Oden 8
What types of offers for Jerryd Bayless would you be willing to match?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm thinking we should draft Lillard. Kid looks like a future star. 

JYD - I like you're thinking with Gerald Wallace. 

Lillard/DeRozan/Wallace/Bargnani/Valanciunas would certainly be worth watching.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Dwayne Casey is the best coach in the league defensively. He is so good that he got this current Raptor squad playing defense last year. It got overlooked of course since the team still sucked but being someone that watched this current core it was close to unbelievable seeing some of the things that were being done last year.
> 
> As for fixing the current team I still think the best way is to get rid of Bargnani and tank next year to try to get a top 3 pick. I don't see the current core having enough potential to be any more than a first round team. We don't have any star on the roster and whoever we draft at 8 is unlikely to be it as well.


Yeah, they played the Heat really tough. Casey is a fine coach. They need to fire Colangelo and get out of NBA limbo. They're too good to get a franchise changing pick and too bad to make the playoffs. Seems to be Colangelo's natural habitat.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This thread is just loaded with extremely reasonable and constructive opinions. Many of you are on my wavelength regarding the immediate future of the teams. I would like to add a couple of hypothetical trade scenarios to consider.

*Raptors* trade SF J Johnson, PF E Davis, PF A Johnson, #9
*76ers* trade SF A Iguodala, #15

I think this is pretty good value for Iguodala compared to what else is on the market. Would you do it if you're the Raptors?

*Raptors* trade PF E Davis
*Timberwolves* trade SF W Johnson

Two young players who need a little change of scenery. The Raptors clean up a longjam and the Wolves gain some cap space and a capable back-up for Love and Pekovic.

*Warriors* trade SF D Wright and #7
*Raptors* trade PF E Davis and #8

Warriors add more big depth. Raptors move up a spot while taking back a little additional salary and while adding a floor-spacer on the wing.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> I'm thinking we should draft Lillard. Kid looks like a future star.
> 
> JYD - I like you're thinking with Gerald Wallace.
> 
> Lillard/DeRozan/Wallace/Bargnani/Valanciunas would certainly be worth watching.


yea that group would likely in the long run make us a top 5 East team but for 2012-13 at least a top 8 I would think say we draft Lilard and he and Jose split PT, that Amir still starts at least till Jan until he shows he can handle starting, lets see what we have in him, cant wait to see what we got in him in pre season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Gerald Wallace is about to be thirty with a game built on athleticism and showed some signs of regression last year. He's as likely to become a cap albatross as he is to lead the Raptors to the playoffs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Now that *Terrence Ross* is in the fold and the Raptors are obviously going to make a big push for Nash, I think they have to do everything in their power to get rid of Kleiza's contract and to try to get something for Amir.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Val I think , he should be eased in by starting him with 15 MPG, than to 20-25 minutes. Thus I think keep Amir and get rid of Jose contract

Make a big pitch for Nash 3 years 20-24 mill.
qualify Bayless 4.1 mill
add a vet 3rd PG for garbadge minutes that will be a mentor on how to play D the way guys like A.Carter Mags, 
getting rid of Klieza should be goal #2
nash Bayless vet
Derozan Bayless vet
Jhonson Ross
Bargnani Davis Acy
Amir Val Acy


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Knick Killer said:


> Fire Colangelo.
> 
> /thread


Because the ownership group would hire a good guy to replace him and give him the power he needs to reshape the franchise?

The problems run deeper than Colangelo.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Because the ownership group would hire a good guy to replace him and give him the power he needs to reshape the franchise?
> 
> The problems run deeper than Colangelo.


Bingo.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So it's looking like Kyle Lowry will be coming aboard. Is it possible that Calderon's large expiring contract can net this team anything of value? Perhaps Luol Deng is still available???


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So with the James Johnson trade and the Landry Fields signing looking locked up, what sort of Calderon trade would you be looking for to sure up roster holes?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

trade Jose for a vet SF and PG just two guys that can help mentor the young kids, trade jose to dallas for Marion Beaubois
ammnesty linas


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> trade Jose for a vet SF and PG just two guys that can help mentor the young kids, trade jose to dallas for Marion Beaubois
> ammnesty linas


I'm not sure Calderon has that much value.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> trade Jose for a vet SF and PG just two guys that can help mentor the young kids, trade jose to dallas for Marion Beaubois
> ammnesty linas


You're dreaming if you think Dallas would even consider that.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

some weird rumors of flown like Calderon for Carter but I don't think VC will ever come back if so he should crawl back.
So what teams are left in need of a PG?


----------

